# Valeur Iphone7 product red + l’Iphone X vaut-il le coup ?



## Alex.14 (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, j’ai en ma possession un Iphone 7 128go de couleur rouge ( série product red contre le sida ), j’ai regardé quelques sites et apparemment sa valeur se trouverait en 700 et 800 € 
Pourriez vous me dire sa valeur approximative si je me trompe ? Sachant que j’ai toujours la boîte d’origine + les écouteurs et la recharge. Mon téléphone n’a subi aucun dégât des deux côtés il est comme neuf avec 6mois d’utilisation.
Merci de votre réponse
PS: je pensais le vendre pour me procurer l’Iphone X qu’en pensez vous ? Bonne journée


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

Tu vis dans un monde parallèle?
L'iPhone 7 4.7" (je pense que c'est celui que tu as et non une version Plus en 5.5"?) est vendu NEUF sur le site Apple à 749€ (en 128Go).
_Certes le RED product a été retiré de la vente mais de là à penser qu'il s'agit d'un modèle collector justifiant de le vendre plus cher qu'un neuf... nan mais allô quoi! _


----------

